# my new elgin twinbar



## 30sRollfast (Jul 28, 2008)

I allways wanted one and now i got one.what do you guys,gals think?


----------



## chuckspeed (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks cool!  Can't imagine how that rode; had to be kinda loose.  have you rode it yet?


----------



## MartyW (Jul 28, 2008)

Great looking bike,  I have four or five of these and they are GREAT riders!


----------



## MartyW (Jul 29, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Ya try being my size and riding one of those! The frame kinda sags in the middle.:eek:




Good Lord,how big are you? I'm 6'4" and 250 lbs and mine roll along with no sag with my petite frame on them   :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2008)

MartyW said:


> Good Lord,how big are you? I'm 6'4" and 250 lbs and mine roll along with no sag with my petite frame on them   :eek:




Mike's a big boy! here's a photo and no that isn't a Sting Ray, its a 26" prewar straight bar Schwinn!




Scott


----------



## MartyW (Jul 29, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> Mike's a big boy! here's a photo and no that isn't a Sting Ray, its a 26" prewar straight bar Schwinn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And there you have it!!  He is a big guy


----------



## 30sRollfast (Jul 30, 2008)

the bike rides good.after i tightend a few things up im gonna paint this one black with white trim.I have that same rack that im gonna put on.It had a schwinn(eww)rack on it that came off first thing i got it home.i allready had the holes in the fenders welded up and i painted them white for a show this friday.still waiting on my chrome to get finished on my colson so that project got pushed back a few weeks but its gonna look outstanding i will put pics when they get done


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice find, that's a really neat bicycle. Very different  What kind of Colson do you have? I have a Boys late forties Colson I'e been working on recently. I replaced the pictured handlebars and seat, all I need now is the correct handgrips.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey MartyW
Any interest in selling one of your Elgin twinbars?
Josh (in San Diego)


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 17, 2008)

i love that colson I have one of those, Im looking to find the rack and chainguard. And it'd be really cool to find a torsion springer front fork


----------



## 30sRollfast (Aug 17, 2008)

I just finished the colson today here is a pic of it on during its maiden voyage.it rides sooooooo nice and smooth what a blast.and thanks too whoever said if you use greese on the disks of a new departure hub the brakes wont work as good.i didnt use any just light oil and what a difference.now i got to tear down a couple of them and do the same.


----------



## MartyW (Aug 17, 2008)

STRADALITE said:


> Hey MartyW
> Any interest in selling one of your Elgin twinbars?
> Josh (in San Diego)





Josh,
     PM sent.


----------

